# Joel's Betta Plush Creation's Shop! Want an affordable, plush version of your fish?



## Jrf456

*Joel's Betta Plush **Creations *
*O---N--L---I--N---E--S---H--O---P *​ 
*Hey guys! I wanted to create a thread for my new hobby, making *
*plush betta's! Here, you can order custom betta plushes of your fish. *
*All of my plush betta's are hand-sewn by me. I use nothing but high *
*quality pillow fleece fabric and machine washable stuffing. I take*
*great pride in craftsmenship, however, since they are handmade, they*
*aren't **meant for heavy play, such as a small child might do.** I can*
*make any tail type, male or female, and virtually any color **combination*
*to the best of my ability. Please read the list below to see my level of quality!*​ 

*Important FactsPlease read)*
*1. Machine Washable (alone, cold water)*
*2. Made of high quality fleece material that feels like a fresh, soft blanket*
*3. Customizable; you can send me pictures of your fish, or even a dream fish!*
*4. I hand sew all of these by my self.*
*5. With every purchase, you get a Joel's Betta Plush Creations Shop Creation Certificate!*
*6. With every Joel's Betta Plush Creations Shop purchase, you get two coupons!*
*7. Once you buy a fish from me, I will send you a coupon every month or so (unless you tell me to cancel)*
*8. Each fish comes with an add-on flaring option in a small reusable fleece pouch, free!*
*9. All purchases are final.*
*10. PM me if you're interested with the format listed below!*​ 
*If you're interested in buying one of my plush fish, please fill*
*out the form below in a PM. I will provide to you my mailing *
*address if you'd like to pay by mail, and I'll also **give** you **the *
*option of using Paypal. The choice is totally and completely yours!*​ 
*(PM ME THIS.)*
*1. Fishes name:*
*2. Colors to your best estimate (description):*
*3. Male or female?:*
*4. Age of fish?:*
*5. What color pouch would you like for the add on flaring piece holder? (red, yellow, pink, blue, black):*
*6. Tail type?:*
*7. Where is your fish from?(for the certificate, either city or town, pet store name, etc.):*
*8. Your email or your parents email address?:*
*9. Would you like to recieve coupons and sales either by mail and through email occasionally?:*
*10. Mailing address (for shipping of course):*
*11. Pay by mail or Paypal?: (we'll work the details out)*
*12. Pictures of your fish (spam it! xD)*​ 

*Finally, the pics! The fish I immitated with this one (my first!) was my boy Brent.  *​


----------



## Jrf456

$20 plus shipping for the fish, the pouch and add-on flaring option, two coupons (one 2 for $30 for future purchases and one 25% off, will be printed and sent with confirmation code for you to PM me to recieve the coupon), the creation certificate, and a half slip of my motto! 

Only shipping to US customers at this time.


----------



## Jrf456

*These items will be customized and printed to be sent with you!*



The first picture will be completely customized. The four white squares will have pictures of your new fish in it, and all of the info will be filled out!


----------



## Twilight Storm

So cute!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

how cute and creative! They are amazing!


----------



## Jrf456

Thank you guys! Would either of you like to buy one? :lol:


----------



## Jrf456

Buuump!


----------



## Twilight Storm

I can't Jrf  Otherwise I might. I had to take down my ad for fish I had up too due to a couple unexpected bills that came from the hospital in addition to the house taxes this month. 

I made a felted wool betta a while ago but my dog snagged it off the counter and tore it into pieces LOL! I have a feeling the same would happen to a stuffy  I do love how you did their lips. I'm not that creative or really good at crafts to be that detailed  Your bettas look so huggable


----------



## Laki

fgjhbewlrgbdmng
I'm in Canada! darnit I would have loved to have one! I think 20$ is a supremely reasonabale price too!


----------



## Jrf456

It's completely understandable, Twilight! Thank you so much for the wonderful comments. 

And Laki, my only concern with shipping to Canada was that I didn't think anyone would buy one since shipping might be a little more expensive than to US customers. Would you really be interested in one? If so, I can look into the prices and give you an answer in PM.. Thanks so much!


----------



## Laki

Thanks for getting back to me. Guys, how many stores sell betta toys!? I have to decide now if I wants Lakitu, Boswer or Ludendorff....


----------



## Jrf456

Hahaha it's no problem! & thank you so much  I can make 3 ;D Hahaha


----------



## Jrf456

Buuuump!


----------



## Tikibirds

After next wednesday I may be able to afford one. I just splurged on aquatic plants this week :shock:


----------



## Laki

Haha me too! I was thinking about it. I think I'll go with Lakitu first since he was my heart betta. Got me into the whole mess that is the betta hobby!! He was a royal blue like the demo you showed. Don't make him yet though, I'll fill out your form and provide some pics.


----------



## Jrf456

Yaaaay Tikibirds! I hope it works out, I'd love to make your fishy. )

And very good Laki! I can't wait to make him.. I'll wait till you can fill out the form for max details.


----------



## Jrf456

Just so people know, since I've had some people tell me I price my fish too high, I just wanted to say this.. I use high quality fleece and stuffing for my fish. The total cost of supplies alone for making one fish is about $5-6. That doesn't include the 2-3 days it takes me to complete the fish and the time it takes to get all of the little details together. Please keep in mind that with the money it costs to ship, I am not charging you a penny over what it costs to send it from the post office. I truly do hope that those of you who do decide to buy one of my fish see the quality and care I put into them. Thank you!


----------



## Htennek

+1


----------



## Laki

I sent in my details  I'm really excited!! I'm getting Lakitu done (which seems like it will be like the demo but it's very cute!)


----------



## Jrf456

Love love love the signature Htennek! Thanks sooo much ))

& yay Laki! Can't wait to make him.


----------



## Htennek

Laki said:


> I sent in my details  I'm really excited!! I'm getting Lakitu done (which seems like it will be like the demo but it's very cute!)





Jrf456 said:


> Love love love the signature Htennek! Thanks sooo much ))
> 
> & yay Laki! Can't wait to make him.


Post pictures as soon as you finish!


----------



## Jrf456

I for sure will  Bump?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

How are you supposed to do CTs? I want to buy one but my parents won't allow it. >.< How are you? It's going to be PRETTY hard. >.0


----------



## djembekah

i think CTs would be totally doable ^-^


----------



## princesskale

These are so effin' adorable! I may get one after my birthday rolls around at the end of the month. I'll let you know. But seriously, great work! They're so adorable! I often wish I could hug my scaly friends. Now I kind of can.


----------



## Jrf456

Crowntails would be fairly easy Lebron! Just cut them in the way that a crowntails fins are.. Don't know what else to say xD 

And yay Kelsey!  Let me know, I'll be glad to! I'll even throw in a b-day surprise!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Lol. If only my parents like stuffed animals and would spend money on them. 8I I would buy that if I could. >.< I'd love Lebron to be a little stuffie. :3


----------



## a123andpoof

I love the idea! But would like to see more of your work such as different tail types, multi-colored etc. Also not saying I will get one right away, seriously considering though what type of payment do you take?


----------



## Jrf456

a123andpoof, I prefer Paypal if possible. Thank you so much for your interest! Be sure to PM me if you decide you'd like one.


----------



## Laki

I have no idea how to send money on paypal.. PP has usually just given me a headache.


----------



## a123andpoof

Do you plan on posting pictures of the completed ones?


----------



## Laki

So.. Bad news. My bunny needs to see a vet. I have no money for a while.


----------



## Jrf456

I sure will, when someone finally buys one a123andpoof. :laugh:

It's fine Laki!


----------



## Tikibirds

I do not think they prices are too high. I also collect My little ponies and some of the hand made ones on ebay are like $200 :shock:
AN example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/My-Little-P...241?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337a7e62a9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/My-Little-P...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2a39afec



> PP has usually just given me a headache.


It's nice when they aren't being retarded. They locked me out of my account 2X in 3 weeks


----------



## xShainax

I would buy one if I wasn't poor


----------



## a123andpoof

I am so tempted! But I am broke until my next paycheck and I dont know who I would want you to do!


----------



## Jrf456

I'm having a special right now (working on the ad right now) that every extra plush you buy you get for less.

If you buy 2, you get 1 for $20 and 1 for $10, if you buy three, you get 1 for $20 and 2 for $10, so 3 of them would be $40 instead of $60, and so on, and if you buy four, you get one free!  

The price for 5 before would have been $100, but now the price for 5 would be $50 since you get 1 plush for $20, 3 plush for $30, and one free for buying 4.

(you don't have to buy that many, it's just an example of the sale. You can buy 1 for $20 like always still, it's just that every extra one you buy would only be $10 and if you buy 4 you get one free.)


----------



## Jrf456

I hope one day I can finally sell one.. xD


----------



## Laki

I don't see why orders aren't running you ragged! I know money is tight everywhere, but your prices are still very reasonable for hand stitched adorable plush betts!. I got my loan assessment yesterday so I can get one in September or late August but I need to figure paypal out first. Always a joy.


----------



## Jrf456

Thanks so much Laki! I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## xShainax

Well concidering no one will hire me since I am disabled, I am SOL with money


----------



## a123andpoof

Well I am hoping september! I am tight the rest of this month, but hopefully! How long is your special going on?


----------



## Jrf456

Forever, lol. I don't exactly make enough sales to ever end my specials xD 

It's fine xShainax, I understand.


----------



## lelei

Well, I was talking to my daughter about your stuffies, and she wants one sooo bad, of our Sammy..but she also wants one of our Sapphire, Is there a way we can do a buy one get one or something along those lines..we have 5 fish..but right now I would like to have at least 2 one is a HM and the other is VT..Pls PM we with your thoughts on this..I don't remember if price is sh/hdl incl.


----------



## lelei

OOh boy, I just saw the Halloween special, I like that..you can do exact matches..tail type and color??


----------



## Jrf456

I PM'd you Leilei, I can surely do that.


----------



## nyssaandneko

How much do the p,lush bettas cost?????


----------



## Jrf456

$20 for one and $10 for each additional plush betta.


----------



## a123andpoof

Still broke and needing to save money, but still really want one...maybe if I get this second job since my hours were just cut due to school season DX


----------



## Tikibirds

Are you still willing to make Sluggles? Paypal is working
Have you tried putting these on Etsy? Its alot cheaper then ebay and its all handmade or vintage stuff.


> my hours were just cut


Mine get cut the day after labor day to 16 AND they chop our pay down to minimum wage >.< but my birthday is sunday, I'm allowed a present


----------



## lelei

Jrf456 said:


> I PM'd you Leilei, I can surely do that.


Got it..did I ask if I could see a sample first of the design for sammy..to see the color pattern I am hopin itll be as close as possible to get idea..of how it will look


----------



## a123andpoof

They cut your pay to! Yikes! Thankfully my work doesnt do that of course being I am already paid minimum wage they cant. 

I cant wait to see some more plush!


----------



## Laki

Problem with the student loan.. Was supposed to be today but nobody is getting them now for another week or so I hear. Bummer.


----------



## harleraven

Aaah! So cute! I might have to order one once I get my fish and know what he looks like.


----------



## Betta123

how much do you charge for your basic stuffed Betta? I like the one in the first picture.


----------



## Tikibirds

Psst - are you still making them?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh my gosh i would love 3 one of magic one of my female i am going to get and a little baby one if you could do that it would be totally cute! however can't buy right now as I am going slowly into the hole buying supplies for breeding\fish room lol although my birthday is on September 26 so maybe I can convince my parents... any ways these are great prices i wish I could have 1


----------



## jenjen182

Hi- are you still making them? I'm really interested in one for my little Emperor. 

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Could you do a Chocolate Betta?


----------



## MaskedBetta

These look really nice, maybe, just MAYBE, after Christmas I'll be able to get one. No guarantees though


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I will have to see too.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I have a clearer pic


----------



## Perry the platypus

My mom has this thing where you get a magnet for doing good stuff and I have to earn 20 magnets and we get a prize. Well I only have 7 magnets and if I get 20, I get to buy anything below or on $30. So if it's too expensive then I can't buy it. I hope I do because then I'll have a plush version of Perry!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Perry does shipping count in your prize I told my mom the system she seemed to like it.


----------



## Jrf456

Well I'll gladly work with you Perry, my plush are only $20 plus $5 shipping to US (unless further noted) so I hope you get 20 magnets soon! Same goes to you chocolate


----------



## Jrf456

I will be pming those of you who have shown interest soon!


----------



## Perry the platypus

ChoclateBetta said:


> Perry does shipping count in your prize I told my mom the system she seemed to like it.


Yes. Every cent counts!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Jrf456 said:


> Well I'll gladly work with you Perry, my plush are only $20 plus $5 shipping to US (unless further noted) so I hope you get 20 magnets soon! Same goes to you chocolate


WHOO! 8 no 9 magnets! I live in Texas- no need to stalk me I don't have anything valuable.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Why does age matter.? What does the pouch do.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Bump?:lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Age bump would a pic work or ones in every decoration.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm so broke now. I have $1,000 in my bank but $0.00 in my wallet. I hope I get 20 magnets soon!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yeah. Why does age matter?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have 20 bucks.


----------



## Perry the platypus

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have 20 bucks.


You just need five more dollars! I have 1 cent.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My mom said she wild buy it just confused how I buy it.


----------



## Perry the platypus

M mom said maybe on my birthday she could get me one. Is there a discount for birthdays?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What I really want do my birthday is too get rid of my dads goldfish in a thirty gallon find it a good home and get ten wild type WCMM.


----------



## Perry the platypus

10 magnets!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Lucky and no offense I like your old avatar better but your new one is nice.


----------



## Perry the platypus

ChoclateBetta said:


> Lucky and no offense I like your old avatar better but your new one is nice.


Me? Next, I'm changing to the real Perry. My old one I found on Google Images. Oh yeah, how many magnets do you have?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am still trying to convince my mom thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thank for saying your welcome. And how do I buy that again?


----------



## Gracie8890

I love these! Ill try to convince my mom in letting me get oone made of blitz!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have to get my mom calm first but she said she would get one.


----------



## Perry the platypus

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank for saying your welcome. And how do I buy that again?


Buy the plush betta?


----------



## Syriiven

That is so darn cute!! I noticed almost no one makes these and it made me so sad! I can't get one now, but I'll definitely keep it in mind for after the insanity of xmas.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I found out that my mom and dad are my "Santa". So they told me they get something from my wish list. So all I put on my list is a 1.5 gallon tank, a 2.5 gallon tank, 1,000,000 (I know that's impossible but it's my wish!), an IPhone 5, and the plush betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I want to get a hook on my window seal and grow Spanish moss.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I got 12 magnets!! 8 more to go!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yay!


----------



## Leopardfire

I really want one for Christmas...maybe I should ask my grandparents for it.


----------



## sareena79

How hard would it be to do my boy? details below....

1. Fishes name: Sushi
2. Colors to your best estimate (description):Multicolor (mostly blue with teal irridescence and a red wash on anal fins. red ventrals
3. Male or female?: male
4. Age of fish?: approx 1yr
5. What color pouch would you like for the add on flaring piece holder? blue or black, whatever u think would look best
6. Tail type?: crowntail
7. Where is your fish from? walmart in round rock texas
8. Your email or your parents email address?: [email protected]
9. Would you like to recieve coupons and sales either by mail and through email occasionally?: no thanks
10. Mailing address (for shipping of course): PM that to u when I decide to purchase
11. Pay by mail or Paypal?: paypal
12. Pictures of your fish


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love your Betta.


----------



## sareena79

thank u... I do too


----------



## fgradowski

Wow. I totally want one. I wonder if I can talk my boyfriend into buying me one...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I cannot wait to get one when I can upload a better pic and figure out how to order.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I can't wait either.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I hope to get one for my b-day which is today.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have 2 choices wait and see if I get that Betta fighter or make Carter.


----------



## Jrf456

Remember to PM me your fishes info to anyone that is going to buy one


----------



## Jrf456

Special Christmas offer! Anyone that buys a plush before Christmas will also receive a plush aquarium plant for free, a new idea I've cams up with that will cost $5 extra after new years! Make sure you get your orders in before December 15th if you want your fish to have a better chance of getting there before Christmas! Happy holidays


----------



## Kithy

This is the coolest thing ever!!! o_o


----------



## Perry the platypus

I wish I could get it now. How long does it take for the betta to come? 1 day? 2 days? 3? 4?


----------



## Jrf456

Perry I have no control over shipping! I'm sure it wouldn't take any longer than a week.


----------



## Jrf456

I hope someone orders soon! I haven't had an order since October so hopefully the holiday season adds some


----------



## Perry the platypus

I don't really know.


----------



## sareena79

Ima order mine after the holidays...I already pm'd u the "deets" lol. have u done a crowntail before? Im curious how it would turn out, especially with my boy having 3 colors on him. U should do a buy one get one, my co-worker has a blue crowntail boy that she would LOVE to have a stuffy of.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Can you PM me the way to order them?


----------



## Jrf456

I just did


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Filled it out. Tell me more about the plant?


----------



## Perry the platypus

I got 14 magnets! 6 more to go!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yay. My birthdays in 3 days.


----------



## n3wport

Im interested in getting one, also. Post some more pictures of ones you have made and then I will get one made! Im thinking of getting one of my all white hmpk that passed away


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think this would be great too Carter is awesome.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I can't wait to get the plush!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Niether can I.


----------



## Perry the platypus

6 magnets to go!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

How do you get a magnet?


----------



## Leopardfire

I think I'm going to be getting one of my sister's cambodian female! It's for her for Christmas, but I can look at it too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Are you sure she can care for it?


----------



## Perry the platypus

I wonder when I'm going to get it.


----------



## Perry the platypus

ChoclateBetta said:


> How do you get a magnet?


You do good stuff and do things without asking.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That sounds great.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I know!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I got another one!

1. Fishes name: Perry Blaze Betta
2. Colors to your best estimate (description): Metallic green on the body and tail metallic blue on tips of tail black around the face
3. Male or female?: Female
4. Age of fish?: ? 1-2 yrs old?
5. What color pouch would you like for the add on flaring piece holder? (red, yellow, pink, blue, black): Black
6. Tail type?: Veiltail
7. Where is your fish from?(for the certificate, either city or town, pet store name, etc.): Petco San Antonio, TX
8. Your email or your parents email address?: [email protected]
9. Would you like to recieve coupons and sales either by mail and through email occasionally?: No thanks!
10. Mailing address (for shipping of course): When I buy I'll do it in private
11. Pay by mail or Paypal?: (we'll work the details out) Paypal
12. Pictures of your fish (spam it! xD)












What does xD mean?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love that Pic. I will try and take better pics of Carter.


----------



## Kithy

Perry the platypus said:


> What does xD mean?


 xD or XD is a big laughing grin (think of  ) but laughing sooo hard it has squinty eyes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Perries like I am watching you.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Kithy said:


> xD or XD is a big laughing grin (think of  ) but laughing sooo hard it has squinty eyes.


:0 Oh.:lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta




----------



## Perry the platypus

14 magnets!!


----------



## Leopardfire

I ordered! Has anyone else ordered yet?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Can you post pics?


----------



## Jrf456

Leopard is my 1st order from this site woo! Anyone else interested please IM me


----------



## Perry the platypus

IM? I thought it was PM


----------



## sareena79

Jrf456 said:


> Leopard is my 1st order from this site woo! Anyone else interested please IM me


ima probably order the one we talked about after the holidays. when i get done with leopard's we all love to see pix....did u see my post about how hard u think it would be to do a multicolor crowntail?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am having a hard time remember to getting this.


----------



## Jrf456

Well I can surely do a multicolored crown tail! And I meant pm not IM


----------



## Perry the platypus

I hope I get 6 more magnets!!:-(


----------



## Perry the platypus

16 magnets!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm excited! 4 more!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

Hun I have a question for you! I For sure want one, but I would have to wait until the beginning of January, would you take like a $5 deposit so you could get started and I'll give you the rest as soon as I have it?


----------



## rubinthebetta

I hope I can get one after Christmas...:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

17!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

18!


----------



## madmonahan

What magnets?


----------



## Perry the platypus

My mom has a system where you get 20 magnets and you get to buy a prize that's less than $30. You earn magnets buy doing good stuff.


----------



## madmonahan

Oh okay. That is pretty cool!


----------



## Perry the platypus

It really is hard work earning them. :|


----------



## madmonahan

Well you are so close! Keep up the good work!


----------



## rubinthebetta

madmonahan said:


> Well you are so close! Keep up the good work!


+1 to that! Perry, since you're so close, it probably feels like torture, waiting to get the rest of the magnets. Good luck!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thanks! It is torture. It's like its 1,000 degrees outside and you have to wait an hour to get a smoothie. Come on! :evil:


----------



## Perry the platypus

One more!!


----------



## Skyewillow

JRF, These are pretty cool! I hate when people try telling you that you're overcharging for your HANDMADE wares. I also make plushes, and haven't had anyone complain about my prices, but they have on my chainmail jewelry, until they sat near me while I slaved over the stuff for 5 hours! Or, I get rude and tell them to make their own, and let me know how much they think it's worth... lol Hopefully soon, I can get some money to splurge, I have a few fish I'd love to have plushies of!


----------



## madmonahan

People where saying these are expensive? Must have missed that.  I agree with you sky, a lot of hard work goes into these! And many other things.


----------



## Skyewillow

JRF mentioned that people were complaining about his pricing in one of the first couple of pages. I know that was an old post, but crafter solidarity came into play lol


----------



## Perry the platypus

I think the price is perfect. I think if they complain, the price will go higher.


----------



## tlonny

I want to buy one! I'm in Australia though.. could we work something out or is it to hard?


----------



## Perry the platypus

mg: :shock2: I could buy!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

1. Fishes name: Perry
2. Colors to your best estimate (description): Body is metallic blue-green, face is blackish, pectoral fin is clear, all the rest is metallic aqua green and outlined by a thick metallic blue-green 
3. Male or female?: Female
4. Age of fish?: Approx 1-2 years
5. What color pouch would you like for the add on flaring piece holder? (red, yellow, pink, blue, black): Black, please
6. Tail type?: Veiltail
7. Where is your fish from?(for the certificate, either city or town, pet store name, etc.): San Antonio Petco
8. Your email or your parents email address?: [email protected]
9. Would you like to recieve coupons and sales either by mail and through email occasionally?: No thanks
10. Mailing address (for shipping of course): I'll give it to you later
11. Pay by mail or Paypal?: (we'll work the details out) Paypal
12. Pictures of your fish (spam it! xD)


----------



## Skyewillow

Perry is so adorable! It's a little weird for me to see normal, non-squishy females after looking at Jade all day!  lol


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow

You're welcome!


----------



## Perry the platypus

How do we buy? I've never bought anything online before.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Bump? Can I order, Jrf?


----------



## Skyewillow

try sending him a PM?


----------



## Perry the platypus

I did. He's never online.


----------

